# Video: GSD run and fun



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Jupiter playing. Starting out making my own vids. Just us having some fun! Im in the process of getting some good content and I'm also recording our training so i will post some stuff to get your guys' opinions. thanks and I hope ya'll enjoy!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No doubt...Jupiter having some fun.

I just pity the poor ******* that sticks a GoPro in your dog's face down the road.....:grin2:


SuperG


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

SuperG said:


> No doubt...Jupiter having some fun.
> 
> I just pity the poor ******* that sticks a GoPro in your dog's face down the road.....:grin2:
> 
> ...



Yeah! haha I'll have to get him out of attacking it. I have 2 goPro HD Hero 2's that I haven't used in years so I was mainly just trying them out and they are actually pretty glitchy right now. I thought it was pretty funny when he got it at the end though. lol Soon I'll have some more "Intentional" vidoes. Hiking, biking and training. etc.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Jupiter had so much fun that afternoon. Its crazy how they grow right before your eyes. I remember i thought he was big back then but he is tiny in comparison. lol He doesnt try to eat the GoPro anymore. haha


----------



## gsdhistorian4 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cool video!! Your dog is adorable!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

gsdhistorian4 said:


> Cool video!! Your dog is adorable!


Thank you! He is a good boy.


----------



## KathleneDewberry (Jan 16, 2017)

He's too fast


----------



## julioalmeda219 (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice video


----------



## sandeepk11 (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like you are enjoying with Jupiter and thanks for the Video, it's really nice to see you both together


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cute video a fun day! Seeing a lot of nice green grass in these videos - jealous lol! Take many videos the grow to fast!!!


----------

